# Finding Work with a Spouse/Dependent Visa



## Keith123 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi Guys!

I will be migrating to Melbourne in April 2017, on a spouse/dependent visa. Under this visa I am eligible to work full-time for four years. Based on the following background, I would appreciate if anyone of you could let me know the chances of obtaining finance/investment related job in Melbourne/Sydney?

Brief about my-self: CFA passed finalist with over 4 years of professional experience in finance and accounting. Knowledgeable and experienced in financial modeling, valuations, industry research, budgeting and forecasting and economic analysis. Member of the CPA Australia and CIMA, UK with a Higher Diploma in Business management.

Appreciate your response ASAP as I am concern over my possibility of gaining a job there and ruining my career.

Thanks in advance.


----------

